# fiberglass help



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

picked up an old lowsider shes in need of alot of tlc 
its probably been addressed somewhere just wondering the best way to go about fixing her up have no fiberglass know how heres a couple of pics


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeffrey Dahmer - are those human bones on the ground????


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

DuckNut

Ditto!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's start with one problem, and solve it first.
The wood transom has rotted out and the fiberglass has worn away or been broken off.










Begin by opening up this area and seeing how bad it is.
Without cutting the exterior skin of the hull, chisel away
the interior fiberglass covering the rotted wood.
Once that layer has been removed, take out all the rotted wood.
Post pictures as you work, ask questions as needed to continue.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> Jeffrey Dahmer - are those human bones on the ground????


LOL!!


----------



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

thanx for the help Im starting work this weekend Ill post pics as I go without the bones


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Grind up the bones real fine and use them to thicken your epoxy...save yourself $15 on cabosil


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------

